# [E4GT]*[Pictures] - .:| Post your pictures thread | :.



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Like the title suggests, lets see some pictures from your camera.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Took this week


----------



## mudferret (Nov 24, 2011)

Statue in downtown Calgary; Nellie McClung I believe; helped Canadian women get the vote....or something...


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Coming from the Evo where the sensor and camera were terrible this almost isn't even fair to compare haha


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

West side going off!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)




----------

